# The Left’s Fascist, Maybe Violent, Endgame



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The lefty pigs are only going to get more brazen as time passes. Hopefully Trump, Sessions and crew take every opportunity to punish these traitor scumbags.



> The Democrat Party, its Media serfs, and Social Justice Incorporated are all outraged because we uppity normals are again presuming to rule ourselves, and their agony is delightful. Less delightful is how, in the process of trying to claw their way back into power, they are incinerating the norms and rules that preserve our political order. That stuff Hillary babbled about honoring the legitimacy of elections? Yeah, no. There's an invisible asterisk only liberals can see that explains that the norms and rules are void when liberals lose.


https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2017/02/23/draft-n2289256

Interesting that 77% of those polled in this twitter poll on this question.....


> What do you think are the odds of MAJOR civil violence in the US in the next four years?
> Not just riots. Real violence.


came out a combo of "50/50 the left will try" and "It's coming. Gear up."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826248435737128960


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great info. Thanks. We need more ammo.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Study the leftist uprisings in Central America. We all know the snowflakes here are inept. They'll use the south / Central American soldiers to do their bidding.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It will happen if they don't get their way. It is in their nature a part of who they are. I wish more could see that. People like us will not burn your city down just because we did get our way. It would take a lot more than that to force us to act. Of course once we do the out come will be very different.
Make no mistake Obama is behind a Marxist movement and it will show it's self.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

While I hope it never happens, . . . at the same time, . . . the left got their first desire at Kent State, . . . and armed confrontation that resulted in carnage, . . . ARNG, 4 / Kent State, 0.

The left did not realize that would put the quietus on the rest of the program. The 4 lives lost, . . . may have saved a whole bunch later on, had the left been able to continue to agitate and cause trouble.

I'm thinking that same thing may happen again. These folks don't study or know history, . . . maybe they'll be doomed to repeat it as the old saying goes.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

While there are some hard core lefties we should worry about. I don't think the average snow flake is ready for the can of whoop ass that will be unleashed on them.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> While there are some hard core lefties we should worry about. I don't think the average snow flake is ready for the can of whoop ass that will be unleashed on them.


I agree to a point, we can't let our guard down, once the hardcore start their end came, many of the snow flakes will follow, of course the snow flakes will let someone else do the dirty work. Maybe it would be better sooner than later for them to force our hand, we can then get down to business and get this country moving again....


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

You pay people enough and feed them state manufactured lies long enough you can get those greased palms to hold guns.

Funny thing is these tactics are ones the CIA/DIA has used since the 70s to destabilize places, and we will fall victim to it.

It wont be as obvious as teams of gun men hitting soft targets - I keep waiting for false reports of immigrant hating trump supporters killing people to get them riled up...kind of like what they are doing with those two Garmin guys who got shot in KS

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> You pay people enough and feed them state manufactured lies long enough you can get those greased palms to hold guns.
> 
> Funny thing is these tactics are ones the CIA/DIA has used since the 70s to destabilize places, and we will fall victim to it.
> 
> ...


 It will happen soon.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We seem to be living witenesses to a full blown commie revolution. May the best man win.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Glad I am not in the city or burbs. Still I find people who do not have any real idea of what the lefts political policies will do and the the left includes the DNC.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> It will happen if they don't get their way. It is in their nature a part of who they are. I wish more could see that. People like us will not burn your city down just because we did get our way. It would take a lot more than that to force us to act. Of course once we do the out come will be very different.
> Make no mistake Obama is behind a Marxist movement and it will show it's self.


Oblunder was never going to go off into the sunset quietly. He gathers money and pawns as we speak. I expect we will be hearing from him and his minions, on another level, quite soon


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Elections have consequences.

It's real easy to sit back and not worry about things anymore, 'cause...we won.

Nothing could be further from the truth.

Though politics is one area most would prefer to stay out of...away from...it's becoming increasingly clear that politics is the new battle-front. It's a matter of keeping the United States a sovereign and healthy nation or allowing it to slip into a 'come-one-come-all" hodge-podge of characters not seeking a better life through hard work and determination...but freebies and entitlements (welfare).

We all saw how quickly things turned on the democrats in the elections. It's important to realize things can just as quickly turn the other way.

The numbers of liberal loons shouting and screaming is pretty staggering. The democrats have control of 80% of the media...Facebook, Twitter, Hollywood and most major cities in the form of democrat mayors. If motivated and these folks vote....we could be sucking hind-tit in the blink of an eye.

My point....keep up the good fight. When it's time to vote...on any level in your town, county, city or state...get and and vote. Treat it just like it's a Presidential election because when push comes to shove....it's just as important. Keep others stimulated to vote.

Think of it this way; what you do to keep liberals out of government is another prepping activity.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Robie said:


> Think of it this way; what you do to keep liberals out of government is another prepping activity.


This bears repeating! QFT


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

In a war of ideas...where you cannot win enough support for the idea...you weaken the oppositions ability to respond with force or emotion while using both to attack the ideas of your opponent.

Force....is surgical and more often used to create a reaction force that can further add to the emotional loss of support for the stronger idea....or encourage emotional conviction supporting the weaker idea.

Force will most likely be applied, fully knowing that it will be their own side that suffers the physical brunt of the result....this is accepted and planned.

The ones who will begin the force are those who can be convinced to do so based on emotions...and typically do not understand the more strategic plan and the planned..sacrifices.

Who will use force....Mostly Young idealistic white kids suffering white shame and guilt....Young Blacks who have hatred and racism inbred into them...and hispanic illegals...

Who will plan the force....Democrats, Soros, Clinton, Sanders, McCain.....

Who will lose....Everyone. except those who want a Government controlled society led by an elite class of people....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Unfortunately, many (even here) will throw up their hands and say..."heck, I've got a family to feed and work to do...I don't have time for this nonsense".

Then.....boom....another Obama gets elected for 8 more years.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

First off, the important issue. Does a snowflake going into combat know that's there's no transgender bathrooms in a free-fire zone?

Second, I would dearly love to meet the man who openly professes to hate our Republic and vows to dismantle it. A man like that deserves a fair death, with a weapon in his hand and taken down face to face. Sadly, I do not know such a man.

For the connivers, overthrowing our country is still a capital crime. A hemp rope and short drop is all they're worth...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The source is certainly biased, but the information is certainly clear, Americans are gearing up to fight the lefty commie pigs.



> Militia group's numbers grow in wake of election of President Trump


Militia group's numbers grow in wake of election of President Tr - CBS46 News


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RedLion said:


> The source is certainly biased, but the information is certainly clear, Americans are gearing up to fight the lefty commie pigs.
> 
> Militia group's numbers grow in wake of election of President Tr - CBS46 News


These are, in my view, a result of the response to Trumps election...vice a result of Trumps election....big difference if your watching whose side is really gearing up with the correct tools....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> These are, in my view, a result of the response to Trumps election...vice a result of Trumps election....big difference if your watching whose side is really gearing up with the correct tools....


I dunno....pretty scary....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> These are, in my view, a result of the response to Trumps election...vice a result of Trumps election....big difference if your watching whose side is really gearing up with the correct tools....


No, the result of the left's continued fascist ways and not honoring a fairly elected POTUS.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

I would hate to see this , however the upside is the left would be gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

